# Evolution iMac G4



## Hermine 1 (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Ceci est ma première demande sur le forum.
Je possède un iMac processeur Power PC G4 800 Mhz, mémoire 512Mb, version Mac Os X version 10.2.8.
Est-il encore possible de trouver une carte AirPort pour ce Mac et de passer de Max Os X 10.2 à Mac Os X 10.4 ?
Sur le site Apple, je ne trouve que les brochures d'information sur Tiger mais aucun matériel sur  Store.
Objectif: mettre ce Mac qui fonctionne très bien en réseau avec mon Mac Book Pro ( Snow Léopard ) et partager les périphériques.
Merci de vos réponses et de votre aide.


----------



## christophe2312 (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Pas de problème pour passe ce imac de 10,2 a 10,4 
Mais il faut pour faire tourner confortablement ce système (10,4) 1GO de ram
La carte airport ancienne génération sur les annonces macgeneration ou eBay tu réussira a en trouver http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1621?viewlocale=fr_FR
Tiger et les cartes airport ne sont plus en vente par apple , simplement en occasion

Mettre le mac en réseau avec d autre machine pas de soucis , cela est mon cas actuellement


----------



## Hermine 1 (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
C'est très clair, je n'ai plus qu'à passer à l'action.
Merci.


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Octobre 2010)

Pas de quoi , 
tient nous au courant ( ce ne sera pas négligeable un changement de dd interne (5400TRS) contre un DD actuel IDE a 7200TRS)
bonne soiree


----------



## salucsam (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi je suis également dans le même cas. On vient de me donner un Mac PowerMac G4 de 2004 avec un FSB de 800Mhz, 512Mo de RAM (2x256Mo). Ce mac tourne sous OS X 10,3,9. Je souhaiterais savoir quel OS plus récent je peux mettre sans pour autant que le mac rame trop. J'avais pensé à Tiger... Pour le reste, je vais juste faire quelques modifs, comme ajouter des ports USB, parce que d'origine, il n'y en a que 2 et ça fait pas beaucoup, je voudrais également augmenter la RAM, mais je ne sais pas quelle barette prendre, ni combien mettre pour gagner en performance (si vous avez des conseils à ce sujet, n'hésitez pas !)

C'est mon premier mac, et j'avoue que je galère un peu, je ne connais absolument pas ces systèmes. Mais bon, ce qui est bien, c'est que ça reste relativement intuitif.

Autre chose : j'ai une ancienne carte graphique ATI Radeon avec 256Mo de vidéo dédiée, et je voudrais savoir si je pouvais l'installer dans le G4. Qu'en pensez vous ? (je n'ai pas la référence exacte du modèle de la carte, je l'aurais ce soir ou demain)

A très vite

Cordialement
Sam


----------



## iMacounet (1 Novembre 2010)

salucsam a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Moi je suis également dans le même cas. On vient de me donner un Mac PowerMac G4 de 2004 avec un FSB de 800Mhz, 512Mo de RAM (2x256Mo). Ce mac tourne sous OS X 10,3,9. Je souhaiterais savoir quel OS plus récent je peux mettre sans pour autant que le mac rame trop. J'avais pensé à Tiger... Pour le reste, je vais juste faire quelques modifs, comme ajouter des ports USB, parce que d'origine, il n'y en a que 2 et ça fait pas beaucoup, je voudrais également augmenter la RAM, mais je ne sais pas quelle barette prendre, ni combien mettre pour gagner en performance (si vous avez des conseils à ce sujet, n'hésitez pas !)
> 
> ...


wep 1gb pour moi ok pour TIGER, mais en occasion uniquement, ajouter des ports usb par hub usb externe, et non pas posible de changer la carte graphique tout est integré sur la carte mère, non aussi pour tenter de déssouder ou quoi que ce soit 

++


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Novembre 2010)

c est un imac ou power mac?
http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-587.html

avec mac tracker on la sera rapidement

a tous hasards si c est un imac 800 ghz
1G totale de ram une sodim(externe ) et une sdram pc133 (interne)
Tiger maxi , leo ca risque de ramer
utiliser plus le firewire car l usb c est du 1 sur cette machine ( bonjours le temps de transfert pour des gros fichier)
pour la carte video 256 je ne sais pas 

Christophe


----------



## salucsam (1 Novembre 2010)

C'est un PowerMac et non un iMac. Voici ce qu'on peut lire dans l'onglet Profil du système (en cliquant sur la pomme de Finder en haut à gauche)

Modèle d'ordinateur: PowerMac G4
Type de processeur: PowerPC G4 (2.1)
Nombre de processeurs: 1
Vitesse du processeur: 800MHz
Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):  256Ko
Mémoire:  512Mo (2 x 256Mo, type SDRAM, PC133)
Vitesse du bus: 133MHz
Version ROM de démarrage: 4.3.3f2
Aucune carte AirPort détectée

Intégré dans la carte mère ? Ben non, je l'ai dans les mains là ^^Elle est clipsée, comme une sorte de PCI Express pour PC, sur des slots blancs !


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Novembre 2010)

ok c est un powermac 
ram et systeme idem que l imac
carte video regarde la 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=225237&hl=powermac


----------

